# Progress pics



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

I finally had time and the weather permited to paint my bumpers that I got from Jimmy(thanks Jimmy!)...ironically the biggest ordeal so far has been getting the clear corners/angels/led situation squared away. So far I have painted the headlight housings, added smoked corners, wetsanded and clearcoated the lenses. Also shaved and filled the tumor, blacked out the grill and rings, and painted both bumpers and tinted the taillights. lemme know what u think..i gotta few more steps but so far its coming together somewhat. btw all the work was done by me after work...so i got like 3weeks into it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That looks really good! What kit is this again, and what grill does it use?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like a Rieger kit to me. 

Can you post closeups of the headlights? I am looking to do a similar color for mine =) 

I think the car looks great so far.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*THanks*

The bumper is a PPI replica I got from forum member TRIXX....it takes an A6 grill, which buy the way if anybody wants I will be postin up soon to make way for an RS6 grill...and the grill looks gloss black but in reality its black chrome.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

nice


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice, I plan on usin an RS6 grill also. Is the fitment pretty good?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Headlight images por favor?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice I got the same bumper did u put fog lights in the bottom holes


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you use lamin-x for the tail-lights? 

The car looks great!!!


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Me likey!! Well done.


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats up with the hood? Is it partially open in the picture?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Headlight images por favor?


 Yes close ups please:heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah I was just going to post that. It looks closed (if you look at the gap along the side of it) but the gap at the front is HUGE.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*....latest*

The bumper was just test fitted to align the lights....it wasn't bolted up..funny that someone noticed critiqued that...lol

Anywho, here is the car as it sits now. Just so you know, I ended up nixing the sidecorners until I could get the shade of smoke right. It was just holding up getting the car back together so I shaved it temporarily. Also I decided to do the front emblem in chrome bc it looked to dark totally blacked out. I also matte blacked the foglight recesses, waiting on a factory fog that will fit in. Maybe from an A4? Its good for now, little odds and ends I still wanna do is add plastic honeycomb mesh, leds, RS6 grille (when my money gets right)and maybe front spacers but I'm debating on those.

here are the close ups





comments, suggestions,or hate welcome..lol


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

where can i get this front bumper


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

joes280 said:


>


:heart: That back end is exactly what mines gunna look like! :thumbup: cant wait to get around to putting all my stuff together!


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*i know....*

i don't know how to source the bumper...I got it second(or third) hand from a forum member. 

The back has come together, shaved emblem, smoothed tumor, tinted tails, osir valance, dual tips. Just keepin it simple


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

and no lamin x...I wet sanded, nite shaded and ppg clearcoated the tails. I did everything in my backyard.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I gotta polish my tinted tails. other then that, im working on getting custom exhaust done, and getting osir spoiler and valance! 

In any case, it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

What size wheels are those? 19's? 

I ask because I'm buying the same ones soon and those look a tad bigger than 18's...


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*19 inch staggered*

19x8.5 +19x9.5 no spacers rear barely fits tho, but no rubbing


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Looks sharp :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> I gotta polish my tinted tails.


My LAMINX is coming off and I'll be doing this. How are you polishing them? Fine grit wet sand?


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

joes280 said:


> 19x8.5 +19x9.5 no spacers rear barely fits tho, but no rubbing


What size tires are you running?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> My LAMINX is coming off and I'll be doing this. How are you polishing them? Fine grit wet sand?


Yes sir, that's the plan! I bought some tinted tails off eBay for $40 they could use a little Polish lol :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Yes sir, that's the plan! I bought some tinted tails off eBay for $40 they could use a little Polish lol :thumbup:


Alright sweet:thumbup:
$40 is a steal


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Alright sweet:thumbup:
> $40 is a steal


Haha yeah it was. My girlfriend actually bought it for me as bday present. But ill be starting a build thread soon so you can expect to see it there!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Haha yeah it was. My girlfriend actually bought it for me as bday present. But ill be starting a build thread soon so you can expect to see it there!:thumbup:


Can't wait!


----------

